# Egg sharing. New member want to say Hi :)



## Amsybabes (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to all this so just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I'm Amy and we are being seen by Dr Brooks at Complete Fertility Centre Southampton. I'm awaiting my bloods etc and hopefully we will be accepted to be egg sharers. I'm hoping to find someone who is going through it all at the same time as me. I'm so nervous about injecting myself and egg collection etc. So hopefully we can support each other.


----------



## VicksterM (Jun 12, 2016)

Why not add a post to the egg share section? You're bound to have others who can help who are in the same situation, but maybe not the same dates.

Also, there's a cycle buddies section when you kick off your cycle - then everyone who's injecting and having the fun (!) together can share their thoughts and tips... I found that really useful during my cycle.

Best of luck : )


----------



## Larniegh (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey hun, join us on the egg sharing friends thread that's where we all hang out x


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Come on over and say hi http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347719.0


----------

